# PFD Vests! Are they yakable?



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to get one of these PFD vests from PFD Australia. I'm not sure of the requirments for yaking. The reason I want one of these is becouse I'm thinking of getting a pro angler and the high back seat might not suit regular PFD's.

Dan

http://www.pfdaustralia.com/


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

It's all about australian stds.

From the PFD Aust web site FAQ's, it says

*What safety standards do your PFD's meet? 
All of our PFD's are:

Type 1 and are certified to AS1512. 
A Type 1 PFD is a recognized lifejacket and provides a high level of buoyancy to keep the wearer in a safe floating position. 
Fitted with a 33 gram CO2 cylinder with pull cord activation. 
Have a 150 Newtons of buoyancy Australian made bladder with backup oral inflation. 
Fitted with a whistle. 
Are legal for full offshore use. *

Looks to me like there would be no probalems at all. I think most states allow type 2 - and type 1 is a higher std. If you have any doubts at all, contact your marine safety authority in your state and they can confirm.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Here we go, I found it.

http://www.marinesafety.vic.gov.au/doi/ ... 202005.pdf

Dan


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're concerned about comfort with the high back seat then get an inflatable vest like hutchwilco or similar.

Kev


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Shouldnt a Hibe Highback vest suit you because its a similar brand, plus the back floatation is higher on the back than a normal PFD (though some other have similar design).

*Some* people have safety issues with inflatable PFD's because the auto-inflate models are unsuitable in a akayak where you are prone to get wet which might set the PFD off when not needed and the pull-cord models are only useful if you are concious when you fall out, but impractical if you get knocked unconcious by a dodgy surf re-entry or collision with boat.

Try a few out and see what feels best for you, you might prefer an inflatable PFD and we cant stop you using one, but I wouldnt recommend one.


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all
I just bought a new PFD today from JVmarine called a gamefish by ULtra
Its an inflateable vest and has pockets built for those gear keeper retractables which I will hang my line snips etc on and is fully breathable at the back with a large mesh section. It was 179 but I got 20% off cause they had a sale on...(yay)
it takes standard C02 cannisters and looks and feels the goods.
here is the link to their website
http://www.ultrapfd.com.au/default.asp?PageID=43
and here is what it looks like
cheers all 
Azzo


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Azzo,
thats a long looking jacket, how is it to sit in? Is the back shorter or do you sit on the tail?
Having worn many pfds for kayaking and sailing, I personally prefer something with large cutaway for the shoulders and arm movement as well as low cut so its not rising up while I am sitting down, and allow me to swim if needed.
On the issue of foam vs CO2 or mouth inflation I am a big fan of whats going to work while I am most in need. 
For me a good kayaking pfd will be comfortable to wear all day, give me good arm movement while paddling and casting, have suitable pockets that wont get caught up on reentry after a dip and be bright enough to be seen. I also make sure I secure a knife in sheath to my shoulder strap in case I get tangled in lines etc. as well as a whistle , light and cyalume stick.
It depends where you will be yakking and what you percieve the worst scenario to be.
Mark


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

kayaksportsmark said:


> Hey Azzo,
> thats a long looking jacket, how is it to sit in? Is the back shorter or do you sit on the tail?
> Having worn many pfds for kayaking and sailing, I personally prefer something with large cutaway for the shoulders and arm movement as well as low cut so its not rising up while I am sitting down, and allow me to swim if needed.
> On the issue of foam vs CO2 or mouth inflation I am a big fan of whats going to work while I am most in need.
> ...


I guess Mark that if I was only fishing from a yak you may be right, but I do land based game and fish from Stink boats as well so this is cool for me.
also the bottom is ok for sitting in the yak and unlike most PFD's I have worn it does not ride up
cheers
Azzo


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Azzo, 
It looks great for standing on deck or shorebased, in fact I agree with the description on the website of it being ideal for Rock Fisherman and something every rock fisherman should contemplate having.
How much are rearming cannisters for the pfd?
In regards to kayaking use, Would you carry extra cannisters while out in case of a second dip in the water(is it possible to rearm the pfd while out on the water?), or keep the pfd inflated until you get back to shore? How would you go about paddling with the pfd inflated?
Please dont take my questions the wrong way, I am very curious about the applications of manual inflating pfds for kayaking.I even heard today of a guy paddling along in his kayak displaying an Airline logo.
Perhaps for in shore fishermen where the risk of going over is small there is potential for this type of pfd. However for offshore and surfzones I would like to know more about the advantages over foam pfds.
Mark


----------

